# Variation on Russian Roulette



## poeppe (Mar 25, 2002)

The new American ambassador was being entertained by an African diplomat. They'd spent the day discussing what the country had received from the Russians before the new government kicked them out. "The Russians built us a power plant, a highway, and an airport. Plus we learned to drink vodka and play Russian roulette."

The American frowned. "Russian roulette's not a very nice game."

The diplomat smiled. "That's why we developed African roulette. If
you want to have good relations with our country, you'll have to
play. I'll show you how."

He pushed a buzzer, and a moment later six magnificently built,
nude women were ushered in.

"You can choose any one of those women to give you oral sex," he told the American. "That's great," the ambassador said. "That doesn't seem much like Russian roulette."

"Oh, it is. One of them is a cannibal."


----------

